# betta cards



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I am making betta cards for any occasion. you can choose the pictures and what it says.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Example:
Front: Your the best______in the world and.....
Inside: You BETTA believe it!!!!
Back: The betta corporation.

I use very pretty betta pictures


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool idea! Are they free? If so could I please have one?
Front: Your the best friend in the world.....
Inside: and you BETTA believe it!


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

yea sure!!!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool thanks! Can't wait to see it!


----------

